# Lost the big one-flounder



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

When the flounder hit my morning glory shrimp lure it was about two feet in front of me. The thump was distinct but not intense and I figured it would be 18" max. Boy was I wrong. When I set the hook my drag was a screaming. I got the big girl under control and got it within 5 feet in front of me and got it to the top and I got to see it. Then it took off again and my line snapped. I don't want to even speculate how big it was, just that it would have been my biggest in some time and I have caught some large ones.

I did manage the one in the pic. Also caught on morning glory


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

Btw the low tides are way way low right now. 2 weeks ago we had bull tides... Perhaps because of the storm....no more - tides really low


----------

